# 485 Subsequent Entrant Fees



## NorwegianPete (Aug 13, 2016)

I am currently on a 485 (post study work stream) temporary graduate visa. My partner of almost 3 years has recently finished her studies and is wanting to stay behind on my visa for our last year in Australia. 

Upon lodgement I was told that I could add my partner as an additional applicant at a later time (she was still on her student visa at the time) without any additional costs. 

She has now applied, and we got an email asking us to pay the full main visa applicant fee of $1470, while the additional applicant fee is half that... 

This doesn't seem right to us! The official website is a complete disgrace with no proper information anywhere, so it's hard to figure out what the actual rule is! The closest thing I could find was this; "All applicants added to an application for a visa that is lodged on or after 1 July 2013 must
pay the additional applicant charge, if it is applicable to that visa subclass. Please check
(IMMIGRATION WEBSITE) on 1 July 2013 for the new visa charges"

Nowhere is there a mention of the correct fees or ways of going forward with adding someone to the visa AFTER having it granted. 

If she truly has to pay the full price, the ignorance of an immigration officer has cost us over 700 dollars. Great fun for two students. 

Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know the answer regarding the fee, but I assume if she completed the form as a subsequent entrant, she would have indicated the fee that applied (I would have also assumed this is the $735 additional applicant charge) and submitted that payment with her application when she mailed the completed form to DIBP. Did she mistakenly apply online as a new primary applicant?


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

A subsequent temporary application charge applies to certain temporary visas.

You might have been asked to pay this $700 charge.

Here is a rundown :
This charge is payable by each person in your application and is based on their individual visa history. The subsequent temporary application charge, if applicable, is payable in addition to any other visa charges that apply to your visa application at the time of lodgement.
This charge is not paid for the following visa application:
•	bridging, criminal justice or enforcement
•	permanent.
Exemptions for the subsequent temporary application charge
The subsequent temporary application charge will not be charged for applications where at least one of the following applies:
•	the base application charge for your application is nil
•	the visa pricing table does not show a subsequent temporary application charge
•	the visa pricing table shows the subsequent temporary application charge as nil
•	the visa pricing table shows the subsequent temporary application charge as N/A
•	the applicant is outside Australia while making their substantive temporary visa application
•	the applicant is making their first substantive temporary visa application in Australia
•	the subsequent temporary application charge formula evaluates the charge to nil.
How to calculate the subsequent temporary application charge
The subsequent temporary application charge is calculated for each applicant.
Step
Action
Result/Action

1
Are you in Australia applying for a visa of a kind specified in Table 1?
If yes, 
•	go to step 2
If no, 
•	the charge is $0.
2
Do you hold, or was the last substantive visa you held, a visa of a kind specified in Table 2?
If yes, 
•	3
If no, 
•	the charge is $0.
3
Did you apply for a visa specified in ‘Table 2’ when you were in Australia?	If yes, 
•	go to step 4
If no, 
•	the charge is $0.
4
Do any of these situations apply?
a) Was the 'Table 2' visa for a new-born child, born after the primary applicant applied for the visa?
b) Was the 'Table 2' visa granted to the applicant by operation of law?
c) Was the 'Table 2' visa granted as a result of the Minister exercising his or her ministerial intervention powers?
d) Was the 'Table 2' visa granted without the applicant making an application?
e) Was the ‘Table 2’ visa a student visa which you were required to apply for because an education provider defaulted and was no longer able to deliver a course?	If a) or b) or c) or d) or e) is yes, 
•	the charge for the applicant is $0.
If a) and b) and c) and d) and e) is no 
•	the subsequent temporary application charges applies to the applicant.
Table 1 - Temporary visas being applied for
Visa subclass Title
401 Temporary Work (Long Stay Activity)
402 Training and Research - Occupational Trainee stream
402 Training and Research – Research stream
416 Special Program
420 Temporary Work (Entertainment)
457 Temporary Work (Skilled)
462 Work and Holiday
570 Independent ELICOS Sector
571 Schools Sector
572 Vocational Education and Training Sector
573 Higher Education Sector
575 Non-Award Sector
580 Student Guardian
600 Visitor
676 Tourist
Table 2 - Previous visas applied for in Australia
Visa subclass	Title
401	Temporary Work (Long Stay Activity)
402	Training and Research - Occupational Trainee stream
402	Training and Research – Research stream
411	Exchange
415	Foreign Government Agency
416	Special Program
417	Working Holiday
419	Visiting Academic
420	Temporary Work (Entertainment)
421	Sport
422	Medical Practitioner
423	Media and Film Staff
426	Domestic Worker - Diplomatic and Consular
427	Domestic Worker - Executive
428	Religious Worker
442	Occupational Trainee
457	Temporary Work (Skilled)
462	Work and Holiday
570	Independent ELICOS Sector
571	Schools Sector
572	Vocational Education and Training Sector
573	Higher Education Sector
574	Post-Graduate Research Sector
575	Non-Award Sector
576	Foreign Affairs or Defence Sector
580	Student Guardian
600	Visitor
602	Medical Treatment
676	Tourist
685	Medical Treatment (Long Stay)


----------



## aditya.lucid (Jul 16, 2017)

*Quick questions*

My wife will be applying for me as a subsequent entrant on 485. Given most of you have got the visa (congrats!!). Can you plz help me with these queries. A. Should I do Australia police check (I have never been to Australia before) B. Should I complete Indian police check? C. or nothing? (wait for CO to come back) D. Should I have Australia health insurance now at the time of lodgement? F. Form 80 should be attached now or at CO's request?


----------

